# Frogs or Monkeys?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Reckon these game pieces will work on a jighead?

Kids leave them lying around and I'm running low on plastics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I've caught fish on ball sinkers before. No reason why that won't work


----------

